# Gepäckträger GT Avalanche 2.0



## Atomspion (15. Mai 2010)

Moin moin!
Bedingt durch den Nachwuchs benötigt meine Schwester einen Gepäckträger für ihr GT Avalanche 2.0 (2007). Sie war schon in sämtlichen Fahrradläden, die Aussage war immer "gibt`s für das Fahrrad nicht", "kann man bei dem Rad nicht montieren", etc. Haben schon ein paar probiert, die Dinger passen tatsächlich nicht. Neues Rad kaufen wäre eine Alternative, aber nicht gerade die günstigste. Hat jemand von euch einen Gepäckträger am Avalanche? Welchen habt ihr gekauft bzw. welcher passt? Über Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar!!


----------



## planetsmasher (15. Mai 2010)

frag mal Cleiende, der hat letztens erst einen an das Schulrad für den Junior gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (15. Mai 2010)

Na wenn ich so gebeten werde..





Siehst Du das schwarze Teil, das sich um das Sattelrohr schlingt und dann zum silbernen Holm vom Gepäckträger geht?
Genau das suchst Du. Und Du findest das manchmal auf Ebay, am ehesten in D oder USA. Wird seit sicher 12 Jahren nicht mehr vertrieben. Good Luck, Du musst nämlich schneller sein als ich ;-)
Alternativ kannst Du 
(1) auch einen Träger suchen, der lange Holme hat. So lange, daß die zu den Sitzstreben reichen und mit Schellen befestigt werden können.
(2) das ganze mit einer VA oder Aluplatte passend kriegen daß die Schellenlösung auch mit kurzen Holmen funktioniert.


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Mai 2010)

Der Halter ist nicht schlecht, für ein Stahlrahmen. Für einen Alurahmen wurde ich ihn aber nicht nemmen, die Gefahr das der Rahmen beschädigt wird wäre mir zu groß.
Es gibt aber ein besseres System von Pletscher, hatte ich auch am Avalanche:



Unten an den Kettenstreben werden 2 Halterungen geschraubt in denen der Träger eingehängt wird, oben wird er mit einen Schnellspannsystem an der Sattelstüzue fixiert, ist für 30kg zugelassen. Ich bin damit nach 5 Radurlauben immer noch hoch zufrieden.
Ist jetzt am Arette montiert


----------



## beetle (16. Mai 2010)

Das Pletscher Ding hatte ich auch an meinem Arrowhead. Nicht mit einem Tubus zu vergleichen, aber wenn es nicht anders geht. Ich hatte die Gepäckklemme ausgebaut und die Halterung abgesägt. Dann kann man die Ortlieb Taschen besser anbringen. 

Bei Tubus gibt es noch die Möglichkeit mit Schellen zu arbeiten. Kann mir bei denen vorstellen, dass es gut funktioniert.


----------



## Atomspion (30. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Antworten!
Haben jetzt mal den Pletscher gekauft. Scheint zu funktionieren!

Vielen Dank!


----------

